# Venus Laowa 25mm 2.5x-5x macro



## Chaitanya (Feb 26, 2018)

Venus has also released a new macro along with that ultrs wide prime.
https://photorumors.com/2018/02/25/venus-optics-laowa-25mm-f-2-8-2-5-5x-ultra-macro-lens-announced/


----------

